# I Have a Ford LDR/Backhoe tractor and I need help decoding the numbers



## anthonysmithdts (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello I just recently pickup at action a Ford LDR/Backhoe tractor and I need help decoding the numbers 
D5011F
9K07B
C252013 I believe this to be a 2000 model from what I have read on your web site,
Ford 2000 (3 Cylinder) Serial Number Location:	Upper right corner of transmission and inside right hood panel
1965	C100000
1966	C124200
1967	C161300
1968	C190200
1969	C226000
​my ​C252013​ falls in between​
1970	C257600
1971	C292100
1972	C327200
1973	C367300
1974	C405200
1975	C450700
possibly 1969 its a 3cyl diesel 
the backhoe is stamped 7701947 969 P3 engine C7NN6015 AK 0D21. 
Thanks for the great website .
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you may have one too many numbers in your serial number.


----------



## anthonysmithdts (Dec 15, 2016)

*you are right typo*

pogobill 
you were right typo i fixed it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Anthony, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor's numbers translate as follows:

*Model D5011F* = Ford 4500 industrial tractor, diesel engine, no PTO, 4x4 torque converter transmission/auto reversing.

*Build Date* = Assembled on October 7th, 1969.

*S/N C252013* Serial number is consistent with October 1969 manufacture.


----------



## anthonysmithdts (Dec 15, 2016)

*found answer online*

D5011F D=(4) 4000 50= Industrial 1= diesel 1= no PTO F= 4/4 TC power reversing
9K07B 9= 1969 K= Oct 07= 7thday B= day shift
C252013 C= Built in USA 252013= the production number of the Tractor

Goto: http://vintagetractorengineer.com/2009/01/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-serial-numbers/

Ford 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 Serial Numbers

The numbers are relevant to Ford tractors manufactured between 1965 and 1975, located on the right hand side of the tractor on the flywheel housing, just rearwards of the starter motor.

ford5000-engine

They are given in 3 parts an example of which is given below…

D1013C

9G12C

B123456

This example above would be…

a model 4000, agricultural all purpose, diesel, live 540 pto, 8 speed
1969, July, 12th of the month, afternoon shift
built in Basildon, England, serial number 123456
Use the data below to identify your tractor.


FIRST PART OF NUMBER

Model

April ‘68 to 1975 (1965 to March ‘68 in brackets)

B(2) 2000

C(3) 3000

D(4) 4000

E(5) 5000

Chassis

10 Agricultural all purpose

11 LCG

12 Highway

13 Rice

20 Row crop

30 Vineyard

31 Narrow

40 Utility

50 Industrial

Fuel

1 Diesel

2 Gas

3 LP

PTO

1 No PTO

2 Trans 540

3 Live 540

4 Independent 540

5 Independent 540 – 1000

6 Independent 540, 1000

Transmission

A 4 speed

C 8 speed

E Select-O-speed

F 4/4 TC power reversing

K 6/4 Manual reversing

SECOND PART OF NUMBER

Year

1965 – 5

1966 – 6

1967 – 7

1968 – 8

1969 – 9

1970 – 0

1971 – 1

1972 – 2

1973 – 3

1974 – 4

Month

Jan – A

Feb – B

March – C

April – D

May – E

June – F

July – G

Aug – H

Sept – J

Oct – K

Nov – L

Dec – M

Day

Date of the month from 1 through to 31

Shift

Midnight – A

Day – B

Afternoon – C

THIRD PART OF NUMBER

Letter at beginning of serial number

B – Built in Basildon, England

C – Built in USA

Number in serial number

The production number of the tractor.


----------

